# Windows 2003 Server -> Portfreigabe



## xamunrax (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo ihrs,

ich versuche seit knap einer woche einen Port bei meinem VServer freizugeben, es handelt sich um den SQL-Port 1433, ich finde einfach keinen Weg ihn Freizugeben, vieleicht weiss jemand von euch ja weiter.

PS: 
ich habe bereits die firewall deaktivert und auch probiert nur diesen Port freizugeben

```
netsh firewall add portopening TCP 1433 "SQL"
```
 nicht...


MfG Marco


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. Oktober 2006)

Da du einen Vserver hast wäre es auch möglich dass Providerseitig dieser Port geschlossen ist. Zumindest sind mir einige Anbieter bekannt die das so handhaben. Hast du mal den Support gefragt ?


----------



## xamunrax (31. Oktober 2006)

Da werde ich gleich nochmal anrufen, aber der Herr von Support hatte bereits knapp 2 Std mit mir am Telefon verbracht und versucht das Problem zu lösen, daher habe ich den Verdacht das Microsoft diesen Port von Hause aus gesperrt hat, zumindest habe ich ähnliches im Netz dazu gefunden (war aber englisch, daher nicht wirklich genau nehmen, bitte  )

MfG Marco


----------



## xamunrax (31. Oktober 2006)

So habe gerade mit dem Support gesprochen, dieser meinte das die Ports von hause aus nicht gesperrt sind... hmm... wäre auch zu einfach gewesen... 

MfG Marco


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. Oktober 2006)

Ok ich hab da gerade irgendwas aus der Microsoft Webseite gefischt, aber keine Ahnung ob das stimmt. Die Informationen sind da teilweise so derart Kraut und Rüben....

Hast du versucht den SQL Server in die Ausnahmeliste der Firewall aufzunehmen ?
Irgendsowas stand da nämlich, vieleicht gings aber auch um ein ganze anderes Problem 

Falls das auch nicht hilf bin ich überfragt. Du könntest noch den Microsoft Support versuchen, aber die brauchen für gewöhnlich weit über eine Woche für eine Antwort :suspekt:


----------



## xamunrax (31. Oktober 2006)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Hast du versucht den SQL Server in die Ausnahmeliste der Firewall aufzunehmen ?
> Irgendsowas stand da nämlich, vieleicht gings aber auch um ein ganze anderes Problem



ja habe ich schon    aber hat sich nichts verändert...


----------

